# Newbie Hyatt questions



## Kazakie (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been reading the BBS and Kal's website and have a few questions

My understandings:
a) HRPP is 12 months prior to owned week, in that timeframe you can only book your home resort
b) CUP is 6 months prior to your owned week, in that timeframe you can book any Hyatt Vacation Club
c) LCUP is after your owed week in which you can only book within 60 days of arrival at any Hyatt Vacation Club 

==> So if you wanted to book July 4th week every year (at different Hyatt resorts) would be ideal to have your use/owned week is 6 months after July 4th? (assuming you have enough points of course)

==> In accumulating different resorts with different use/ownership dates, it's possible to have HRPP, CUP and LCUP points all at the same time.  It seems all these buckets make it hard to combine points from different properties unless you have similar use/ownership dates or booking within 60 days of use.  

==> At the 12 & 6 month windows can you make reservations via phone and/or web?  At what time does reservations open (has there been reported issues of mad rushes to book high demand weeks/holidays, etc)?

==> Pro's/Con's of buying from the developer vs resale?

Thank you for sharing all your wisdom,

-Kaz


----------



## bdh (Feb 6, 2008)

Kazakie said:


> HRPP is 12 months prior to owned week, in that timeframe you can only book your home resort
> 
> So if you wanted to book July 4th week every year (at different Hyatt resorts) would be ideal to have your use/owned week is 6 months after July 4th?
> 
> ...



There are lots questions there - and I'm sure others will jump in to add to my comments.

1.  Your 12 month time frame on HRPP is correct - but you can request any Hyatt property in this period - the key issue with the HRPP is that this is your guaranteed window to reserve the specific week and unit you own.

2.  If you want July 4th at different resorts every year, your best bet is to own the last week of June.  That way your points will be available to you to book a July 4 2009 date at the earliest point in which it could possibly open up (which would be July 4 2008).

3.  If you own multiple weeks, it is possible to have HRPP, CUP and LCUP points at the same time.  It's not really that difficult to deal with as Hyatt's system will automatically use your oldest points first.  Note that if your reservation request time frame is beyond 60 days out you will not be able to use the LCUP points (oldest) first.

4.  You can request by phone - 9:00 am to 10:00 pm weekdays and 10:00 am to 8:00 pm on weekends.  (I think the hours may have changed somewhat - so don't quote me on these).  You can request on the web 24 hours a day.  I'm sure there are some weeks that are high demand that require you to request at the first possible minute, however, since the Hyatt system guarantees you your owned week and unit for 6 months, there is not a mad rush to book your week.  From what I've heard the Marriott system does have the mad rush scenario - not sure of those circumstances though. 

5.  Developer purchase allows you:
A) to exchange your TS unit into points EOY to be used at any Hyatt hotel.  (not that much of an incentive for most Hyatt TS owners - but maybe of value to you). 
B) better selection for specific weeks and units (if your are going to return to your home resort fequently, this has merit)
C) to pay more per point (reason A and B are the only reason C would make sense to me)


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 6, 2008)

KAZ,

I would just buy a hyatt and Buy one very soon I feel if you buy now in 5-7 years you will be thanking some of us Hyatt owners.

Hyatt is going to be bringing on more and more fractional ownerships in some of the best places ALL 5+ Star.

So buy now before the news is out on the new locations.


----------



## Kazakie (Feb 6, 2008)

bdh said:


> There are lots questions there - and I'm sure others will jump in to add to my comments.



Thank you for the thorough reply.


----------



## Kal (Feb 7, 2008)

Starting 12 months prior to your owned unit/week you can book ANY HVC unit.  The only twist is that during the month 12 to 6 interval you have exclusive rights to the unit you own.


----------



## Kazakie (Feb 8, 2008)

*18 mo vs 12 mo*



Kal said:


> Starting 12 months prior to your owned unit/week you can book ANY HVC unit.  The only twist is that during the month 12 to 6 interval you have exclusive rights to the unit you own.



Can get on the wait list 18 months out, and confirm any resort 12 months out?  So the perk of home ownership is just right of first refusal of your home unit for months 6-12?

For example:  If you want to book July 4th week (but go to different resorts each year), is your best plan to own July 4th and then 12 months you, relinquish your points at your home resort and book (or waitlist) for your desired resort?  
__or
Are you better off owning 6 months prior to July 4th, so that you can get on the wait list 18 months out for July 4th week?

Can you wait list for multiple properties at the same time?  Or does being on wait list tie up your points?

Thank you for all your help.

-Kaz


----------



## seatrout (Feb 8, 2008)

Kazakie said:


> Can get on the wait list 18 months out, and confirm any resort 12 months out?  So the perk of home ownership is just right of first refusal of your home unit for months 6-12?
> 
> yes on the wait list,  The perk is you are guarantee your unit and time
> 
> ...



You are thinking with the Marriott  reservation system in mindset-  I think we need to brainwash it out of your mind 

Hyatt is a fix week system.  Since there is no rush to call 12 month ahead to reserve your week, you will find that many owner do not call 12 month on the dot ahead as in Marriott. Week is only available if the fixed week owner release their week to go somewhere else. 

Getting July 4 week is fairly easy and many will be available at the 6 months prior (jan).  You can request early as 18 month prior but in reality, many will be available.  I wouldn't worry too much.  As long as you have CUP point in your account by Dec-- you will be OK-- I think only Aspen and Park Hyatt that you will need to plan ahead.

yes, you can request multiiple location- even if you have no points.   Point are only use when they are confirmed.


I would buy the most points you can afford.  ANYWHERE.  So if you points arive in July for example, they would still be in CUP in december


----------



## Kazakie (Feb 8, 2008)

*Plan for the worse and hope for..*



seatrout said:


> As long as you have CUP point in your account by Dec-- you will be OK-- I think only Aspen and Park Hyatt that you will need to plan ahead.



Based on the prices of the new Hyatt's i'm guessing they'll be more harder to get into like Aspen & Park Hyatt's (and Highlands) so i'm planning for the worse (and hoping for the best).


----------

